# Maestro!



## gustavdimitri (Nov 7, 2017)

Here in Holland we have a competition tv show called Maestro! Where public known figures try to conduct an orchestra on various pieces by various composers. 
It is a very likeable competition althought the pieces played are shortened and many times horribly conducted haha , as you can well understand!









URL, where you can hear and see them at work... https://www.avrotros.nl/maestro/home/

Is there anything like this in your country ?


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

BBC had a similar show a few years ago. Some of the celebrities weren't bad but most of them had no clue.


----------



## gustavdimitri (Nov 7, 2017)

Barbebleu said:


> BBC had a similar show a few years ago. Some of the celebrities weren't bad but most of them had no clue.


Ah ok, same as here then...


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Similar thing here. Pretty embarrassing I thought.


----------



## gustavdimitri (Nov 7, 2017)

DavidA said:


> Similar thing here. Pretty embarrassing I thought.


 and were are you from David?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

gustavdimitri said:


> and were are you from David?


Took place on the BBC. Utter shambles.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

gustavdimitri said:


> Here in Holland we have a competition tv show called Maestro! Where public known figures try to conduct an orchestra on various pieces by various composers.
> It is a very likeable competition althought the pieces played are shortened and many times horribly conducted haha , as you can well understand!
> 
> View attachment 99074
> ...


I watched this last week on Ned 1. As Barbebleu said it is a format taken from the BBC, but I missed a lot of the episodes from the one on the BBC. I think it was won by Sue Perkins.

I don't know her name, but last week the blonde one who went second and conducted Die Fledermaus waltz, did a great job, yet the judges shredded her. The woman conducting Kabalevsky's _Gallop_ from the comedians was lauded, but I think she had a lucky escape.

I'll watch it again on Sunday.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

No, but off and on for years, the BSO/Boston Pops fundraisers have auctioned off the chance to "conduct" the orchestra, which always consists of The Stars and Stripes Forever march. Allowing the orchestra to go on autopilot while the poor conductor gets to wave his arms randomly and pretend.


----------



## gustavdimitri (Nov 7, 2017)

I totally agree with you! A verrrrry lucky escape there.....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sorry to be a party killjoy but: Utter shambles.


----------

